# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  The sound of a triumphant yoga fanfair!

## fanfair

Fanfair's dream yoga workbook.

I've been taking a stab at meditation to help my lucidity anyway... this sounds like fun. 

--- goals for me : 

- improve recall
- gain focus
- more stuff when I'm awake...

----------


## Keitorin

It definitely helps! Good luck. :B

----------


## fanfair

Lesson 1 - Version 1 


Level 1

- My homework is to sit somewhere not completely quiet but not overwhelmingly noisy and to let my hearing pick up obvious sounds. Then to close the eyes and in the non-physical explore the sounds. Make a list of sounds I did not perceive the first time. (I've curious to know how many that will be. I tend naturally to pick up on noises.) 



Level 2 

- Become aware of sounds that are obvious but slowly increase the amount I am hearing at the same time. Instructor's goal is around 8 sounds. (I'm actually slightly worried about this one. Because I am so sensitive to sound, I am going to have a hard time sitting still and staying focused.) 



Level 3 

- Walk while maintaining the sound of my own feet. Keep eyes and ears aware of multiple sensory input. Try to tune in to as many noises as possible while maintaining my walk and my own personal sounds. 



--------------------------------

I work in a kitchen which is the cause of many noises that one gets used to and tunes out. Once or twice the power has gone off and you would be amazed at how quiet it's been when everything gets shut off at the same time. I think I can do level 2 and maybe 3 at work at least a little here and there. I also live next to a neglected park that is near a major road and a large neighborhood. I don't think traffic will be to bad at the times of day I will try to go. 

It's going to be interesting, I'll try to keep some kind of paper notes on my experiences. So I can translate them into the forums here.

----------


## fanfair

I'm glad to hear that.  ::D:  I think I've spent a long time chasing rabbits down holes.

----------

